# Backslash in DOS



## Nitromaus (26. Mai 2002)

Ganz einfache Frage, manche sonderzeiche kann man ja nicht auf Windows Art in Dos benutzen, wie kann ich einen Backslash in Dos machen


----------



## Eyewitness (27. Mai 2002)

Indem Du es einfach eintippst?


----------



## foxx21 (27. Mai 2002)

Also bei mir gehts ganz auf die Normale. mit alt/gr+ß


aber das liegt schätz ich mal an der eingestellten sprache in deinem Dos

wußte schon mal wie das verändern kannst fällt mir aber im moment leider nicht ein.


-melde mich wenns mir einfällt


-greez foxx21


----------



## Nitromaus (27. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von foxx21 _
> *Also bei mir gehts ganz auf die Normale. mit alt/gr+ß
> 
> 
> ...



denk auch das das das Problem ist, hab auch schon gedacht das die falsche sprache von der Tastatur eingestellt ist, weiß aber auch nicht wie man das umstellt






> Indem Du es einfach eintippst?



Schlau, meinste ich hab das nicht versucht, so dumm bin ich nun auch nicht.


----------



## foxx21 (27. Mai 2002)

ich glaub der Backslash ist irgendwo bei diesen"><" dingernd da unten


----------



## Nitromaus (27. Mai 2002)

hast du was mit der sprache umstellen gefunden


----------



## Eyewitness (27. Mai 2002)

Beim Laden des Keyboardtreibers unter DOS muß <irgendwas>.sys gr und nicht en stehen, dann lädt er den deutschen Tastaturtreiber.
Ansonsten eben ausprobieren.


----------



## Nitromaus (27. Mai 2002)

steht eigentlich so drin, besser gesagt ich hab nix verstellt:

mode con codepage prepare=((850) C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\ega.cpi)
mode con codepage select=850
keyb gr,,C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\keyboard.sys

kann mir da einer helfen, bitte?


----------



## Eyewitness (27. Mai 2002)

Diese DOS Einstellungen sind zumindest auf den ersten Blick richtig, obwohl ich die Zeile für die Tastatur in anderer Reihenfolge in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## Nitromaus (27. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von foxx21 _
> *Also bei mir gehts ganz auf die Normale. mit alt/gr+ß
> *



Hab es überlesen, denn ich mach sonderzeichen immer anders unter Windos, nämlich STRG + ALT + SOnderzeichen anstatt ALT GR + Sonderzeichen.
Diese Methode funktioniert auch unter DOS.
Problem hat sich erledigt


----------

